# Squished Rabbits



## bunnydude (Aug 2, 2006)

We all havethem... pictures of our rabbits being squished:shock:. Squished by other rabbits, other animals, and even the occasional inanimate object! So post 'em here!

I'll start:


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 2, 2006)

Charlie's favorite spot...






_______
Nadia
:bunnydance:Misty Pie
:brown-bunnyCharlie Poo


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2006)

The bunnie mush....


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 2, 2006)

:nicethread:highfive:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Aug 2, 2006)

Pictures are clickable for larger view 



 



























~Sunshine


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 2, 2006)

Yup! Those are some squished together babies!






Pet_bunny, I love the pic of pebbles being squished by your dog!


----------



## JimD (Aug 2, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Pet_bunny, I love the pic of pebbles being squished by your dog!


 this one!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi, not really squsihed, but quite cute and lovey dovey.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Aug 2, 2006)

Trixie squishing herself between her litterbox and the cage:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2006)

EEEK!!!!! That baby is SOOOOOO cute! :inlove:


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Aug 2, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> EEEK!!!!! That baby is SOOOOOO cute! :inlove:


 

:wink:Thanks!

~Sunshine


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 2, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Pet_bunny, I love the pic of pebbles being squished by your dog!


Here is another one...... :shock:






Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 2, 2006)

How about this one.... 






Rainbows!


----------



## m.e. (Aug 2, 2006)

Pebbles and Desmond are such a cute couple! :inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 2, 2006)

Rex is getting squeezedthru the cage bars. :sunshine:

Rainbows!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2006)

OMG! Rex is being sliced like a loaf of bread!

:shock:


----------



## Spring (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's a few





Not too Squishy, but she still was hiding behind my bed where I couldn't get at her!





Cuddles and Kisses for her stuffed doggy 





Stretch under her ramp





Baby Pebbles beside her box 2[suP]nd [/suP]night.






Just found this one, baby girl getting into some trouble..


----------



## cheryl (Aug 2, 2006)

This is Josie lying on top of Chocolate Bunny lol








cheryl


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 3, 2006)

*SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote: *


> Pictures are clickable for larger view
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey - SBR are these your buns? The first picture in here made it into infamy... www.cuteoverload.com has posted up the picture.

_____________
Nadia


----------



## Lissa (Aug 3, 2006)

Pristine


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 3, 2006)

:shock:LOL!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 3, 2006)

Lissa, that is the cutest picture. Did she go in from one side than come out the other? It looks like their is no room to turn around.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Lissa (Aug 3, 2006)

She was like 2 months old in picture! LOL She was kind of dumb and liked to squeeze herself in the tiniest places! She looked so uncomfortable but I guess she liked it there. LOL :sunshine:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 3, 2006)

When our Buttercup was a baby, we couldn't find him, we had these huge speakers with a hole probably 2 inches wide. Well as we were looking for him we saw this little nose sticking out of the hole. 

We had to take the speaker apart to get him out. I don't know how these little munchkins find these places. Needless to say we stuffed the hole with facecloths. Unfortunately we didn't think to get a picture, we were too worried about him. He was probably laughing at us say "come on Mom, I got in her I know how to get out"

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Aug 3, 2006)

*HoneyPot wrote: *


> Hey - SBR are these your buns? The first picture in here made it into infamy... http://www.cuteoverload.com has posted up the picture.
> 
> _____________
> Nadia


 Yes Nadia, those are pictures I took of some of my bunnies .

Although I don't know if I should be excited or enraged because the only 2 locations those pictures are at are here (this thread) and on my website. Anything I post to this forum is welcomed to be quoted / copied amongst members... but I do ask that people first ask permission to take the picture for thier own use - which many here already do. I guess I'm a bit disappointed that permission was not asked if taken either from this thread or from my website :?.

~Sunshine


----------



## maomaochiu (Aug 3, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> When our Buttercup was a baby, we couldn't find him, we had these huge speakers with a hole probably 2 inches wide. Well as we were looking for him we saw this little nose sticking out of the hole.
> 
> We had to take the speaker apart to get him out. I don't know how these little munchkins find these places. Needless to say we stuffed the hole with facecloths. Unfortunately we didn't think to get a picture, we were too worried about him. He was probably laughing at us say "come on Mom, I got in her I know how to get out"
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


 hahah! silly rabbit! 

when maomaochiu was about 2 months old, he got underneaththesink in the bathroom through a 2-inch wide gap. we then heard him scratch on it and biting on it trying to get out but he was stuck. i almost got a heartattack and needless to say, tears were in my eyes. i asked my bf to knock the wood barrier out, but the knocking sound scared maomaochiu as we heard him panically run around inside, kicking and scratching everywhere. so finally, my bf had to break the paddle completely and got him out....... another reason for my landlord to take my deposit.


----------



## Sweetdelight (Aug 3, 2006)

from their comments 

"
I found the picture in a pet rabbit forum, so I have my doubts as to whether these buns are being mistreated. I wouldn't have submitted it to Meg if I thought that was the case.
Posted by: E. Collison | Aug 03, 2006 at 12:08 PM"


----------



## Spring (Aug 3, 2006)

I think you should contact them and ask to remove your picture. If they don't have your permission, they shouldn't be allowed to post it! Also, I read through the comments and they're saying things like "Breeders don't care about those buns, that's why they don't care if the wire hurts their feet" or "these rabbits are being neglected" or "Meat rabbtis or pets"? I don't think it's fair, as they are judging you wrongly about this picture!


----------



## sparklyyy (Aug 3, 2006)

Zeke loves to squish into his favorite hiding spot!:






Erin


----------



## Pipp (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Spring, I wouldn't worry too much about it,Sunnie posted at CU with the proper credits, and I've posted about future permissions, so all is good. I'veinvited them here to take a look at all of our awesomely cute bunnies! 

Of course that won't stop the age-oldhouse rabbits vs. breeders stuff, but in reality, this is probably one of the only forums on the Net where we all get along! 

(Okay, group hug!):group

That said, this is a great thread! (And I think Zeke should also be posted in the Disapproving Rabbits thread, it may be just because he's squished, but he looks more than disgruntled!)



sas :biggrinand the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Spring (Aug 3, 2006)

Alright, I just think it's wrong that people say netgative things thataren't true just from a picture I saw nothing wrong with.

I know, it's great! In the end it's rabbits. There are so many breeders, rescuers,bunny slaves ecthere that if it was aonly pro-rescue orpro-breeding or soemthing forum we wouldn't get the wide range ofadvice! 

I'll have to see if I can spot some squished photos to add tomorrow. I always see the greatest bun moments when I don't have my camera near!

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## ec (Aug 4, 2006)

The owner of Cute Overload has comment moderation "off," which means that people can - and often do - say things that can be offensive. the worst posts of that kind are deleted by the site owner, and posters who persist in making comments are banned.

People sometimes make unkind comments there, but nobody can ban all unkind people from the internet. 

it's so nice to see that people are friendly here, on this site.


----------



## sparklyyy (Aug 4, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> That said, this is a great thread! (And I think Zeke should also be posted in the Disapproving Rabbits thread, it may be just because he's squished, but he looks more than disgruntled!)


 Oh, he's already a part of that thread! His squished face, and additionally the dark v-shape on his forehead (fur pattern from molting) made him look quite angry! 

Erin


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 4, 2006)

Ben and Sam squishing eachother trying to cuddle.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 4, 2006)

Does this count as 'squished?' I wanted a lop... 













I think Dill likes being squished!






He doesn't give as good as he gets, though. (But Sherry is a bit of a tank). 



sas and the squishy kids :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## jojo (Aug 4, 2006)

Here is squished Herbie, getting some basil from the back of the box!


----------



## jojo (Aug 4, 2006)

And he he is getting out again !


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2006)

Benji doing his best lop impression by squishing his ears down


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 4, 2006)

You want squished :shock:..... Here is Pebbles picking on my wife. 















Note: No animals or humans were injured during this shoot.

Rainbows! :hbunnysmell


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 4, 2006)

Okay, brace yourselfs... Some cute squished buns coming up!























--Dawn


----------



## Baxter (Aug 5, 2006)

*Hi, I just saw this picture and I was wondering what color S'more is. Does that color have a name? It looks really pretty. So you have any pictures where you can see his head?  Thanks!*

*Michelle*



*JimD wrote: *


> The bunnie mush....


----------



## cheryl (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is Charlie squishing her sister Baby while daddy Pippi looks and wonders about his children,Pippi says "silly children"lol,they were about 5 months old in this picture,ohh the sweet memories i have of Baby(RIP sweetie girl)








cheryl


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 5, 2006)

*Baxter wrote: *


> *Hi, I just saw this picture and I was wondering what color S'more is. Does that color have a name? It looks really pretty. So you have any pictures where you can see his head?  Thanks!*
> 
> *Michelle*


 Her color is called Tortoise. She is a Dutch rabbit. Jim, I too would like to see her "whole" body. I love Dutch!

Sharon


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 6, 2006)

Wilbur & jackie getting cozy.

Soooska


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 6, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Wilbur & jackie getting cozy.
> 
> Soooska


 Hahahaha now that CAN'T be comfortable!:shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, I *love* the expression on Pippi's face - a real disapproving Daddy .

There pics in this thread are just too cute!

Jan


----------



## JimD (Aug 7, 2006)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> *Baxter wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Hi, I just saw this picture and I was wondering what color S'more is. Does that color have a name? It looks really pretty. So you have any pictures where you can see his head?  Thanks!*
> ...


 
Thanks!!

Here's somebetter pics....


----------



## JimD (Aug 7, 2006)

...and one of her trying to squish into a too small sleepie box.


----------



## Lissa (Aug 7, 2006)

Pet Bunny that picture is so cute! You always have the best pictures! LOL


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 8, 2006)

Behold the squishiness....


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 12, 2006)

Do not ask me why but Zoey always insists on squishing between Mocha and other objects...


----------



## ashley (Aug 14, 2006)

HA! I guess Thumper didn't mind cause they stayed like this for a while! Don't worry the cat and the rabbit are the best of friends!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 24, 2006)

Ahhh, here's a nice cushy chinrest!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 24, 2006)

Here's my squished bunny!!!


----------



## Peeglet (Aug 24, 2006)

Maisie has decided that this toy is her new burrow!


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 26, 2006)

Its a Will lookielike!

*jordiwes wrote: *


> Ahhh, here's a nice cushy chinrest!


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2006)

I love this thread! 

Heres some of Tumnus in his old cage...he sure loved to be squished inthat one (he has too much room to squish in his new one) 
















-Haley


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 26, 2006)

Is this allowed as a squished bunny? :shock:

Cocoa is staying with us fortwo weeks. On the first daytogether, this is whatPebbles does to her. Otherwisethey get along fairlywell. Cocoa would followPebbles everywhere, andwhen Pebbles feels likeit, she would chaseCocoa around the yard.






Rainbows! :run::run:


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2006)

No!! That's not the litterbox!! Wait!! The bunny is NOT territory to mark, either!!

Hehe...that's too funny lookin'! 
*
ashley wrote: *


> HA! I guessThumper didn't mind cause they stayed like this for a while!Don't worry the cat and the rabbit are the best of friends!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 28, 2006)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> Is this allowed as asquished bunny? :shock:


Ahahahahahaahha! This is the epitomy of squished bunny. I would love some more Pebbles &amp; Cocoa pics!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Aug 28, 2006)

I still dont know how he managed to get behind the cage


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 28, 2006)

Hehe...BUNNY BUNS!!  That's so cute...reminds me of this icon, when the bunny turns around...

:bunnydance: 
*
Elizabeth wrote: *


>


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 28, 2006)

Hehe...how does she DO that?!  She's looks like she's saying, "HELP?"
*
bbgrl20 wrote: *


> Here's my squished bunny!!!


----------



## JimD (Aug 28, 2006)

Brindle squishing between my feet...


----------



## aeposten (Aug 28, 2006)

Oswald loves to nap wedged between two fans on my bedroom floor.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeposten/227770876/

-Amy


----------



## Smelly (Aug 29, 2006)

Well here's the small version of my now deadSmelly... The original is 14x11 and was done for Photoshopclass homework. This was just a few weeks beforehis passing.








Do yousee him? If you don't look in that littleship blowing something up. He's piloting it. h34r2

Don't mind the Shattered Earth. Smelly went back in time to prevent it and saved all of us.

And that ship sure was squishy. The seat really chafed him too.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 30, 2006)

Hehe...that's too funny Smelly!!

Go Smelly!!! 

He's quite the hero! RIP Brave little Smelly boy. :bunnyangel:


----------



## shye (Sep 5, 2006)

That is to cool! Love it!









Nuggles squished between wall and Nibbles cage.


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is Livvie smooshed under the couch


----------



## ani-lover (Sep 23, 2006)

*TrixieRabbit wrote: *


> Trixie squishing herself between her litterbox and the cage:



What breed is your bunny trixie?


----------



## Djakarta (Sep 28, 2006)

Miranda lounging in her favorite spot with her new pillow, akaMocha.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in love :inlove:withMiranda, I WANT, I WANT I WANT. She's absolutely adorable.Add to "Bunny Napping List".

Soooska :apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 28, 2006)

I want Mocha


----------



## shye (Sep 28, 2006)

SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 2, 2006)

New hiding place


----------



## Djakarta (Nov 3, 2006)

Ahhhh... togetherness!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 4, 2006)

Would you just look at those frog legs! What a gorgeous family!


----------



## Haley (Nov 4, 2006)

Look who I caught squished under the couch:






As you can see, he wasnt too happy with me (I interrupted his afternoon nap)!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 4, 2006)

Haley, that Mr Tumnus gets cuter every day, evenif he's squished under the couch. BTW Daisy Mae wants to gohide under the coach with Mr Tumnus. :inlove:

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 4, 2006)

Omgosh! I loveeveryone's squished bunny pictures!!! 

just to adorable!:heart:



cheryl


----------



## star_girl (Nov 15, 2006)

Had to add this one i took of my babies today!!

Anna xxxxx


----------



## shye (Nov 15, 2006)

:inlove:sooooooooooooooo cute!!



Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles


----------



## KimandCocoa (Nov 16, 2006)

All the pics on here are great! I was laughing quite a bit at some of them! hehe

I took this picture of Cocoa today. While he is out playing,he has a spot next to his cage where he will tear up thecarpet. So, I moved his cage all the way over to prevent thatfrom happening. But he was still trying! LOL


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 16, 2006)

Is This Squisher Enough!:shock2:






I think Mongo's gettin Fat!:laugh:





Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## hellsmistress (Nov 16, 2006)

lol, this squished enough?






You might not be able to tell, but there are 9kits in thatbasket lol, they did it themselves, but i just had to pull them outbasket and all and take a pic


----------



## samixXx (Nov 16, 2006)

lmao ^^ 
i was counting wheni seen u wrote there was 9. i have one pic of mybabys with 7 in a cowgirl hat. but it just looks like 1 fat 1


----------



## bluscuroforesta (Nov 21, 2006)

How about this one


----------



## hellsmistress (Nov 22, 2006)

*samixXx wrote: *


> lmao ^^
> i was counting wheni seen u wrote there was 9. i have one pic of mybabys with 7 in a cowgirl hat. but it just looks like 1 fat 1




LoL, Yeah, i couldn't believe it, I was looking all round the cagethinkin nahh they can't all be squished into there but they wereand their mum was just hilarious coz she was just sittinthere and shaking her head at them LoL. I could just bout hear her goin'what crazzy children I have'


----------



## cheryl (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh my gosh! just look at those babies!.....they're so cute!






Hehe look at that little grey one down the bottom..beautiful babies!!!



cheryl


----------



## Djakarta (Apr 26, 2007)

These are a couple of bunnies at the shelterwhereI volunteer. Bobby was minding his ownbusiness, happily grooming, when his brother Sam suddenly squishedhimself underneath. Silly boys!


----------



## Brandy456 (Apr 26, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> The bunnie mush....




I feel sorry for s'more


----------



## Pipp (Jun 25, 2007)

Sugar and Sakura reversed postions. :biggrin2: They're equal opportunity squishers! 



sas


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## ellissian (Jun 25, 2007)

Aw, I love your Bracon,she still makes me smile when I see her.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## doodle (Jul 12, 2007)

Hard to believe Tumble used to be small enough to be squished by Muff!












Now who's squishing who?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Jul 12, 2007)

My squished bunny got lost in the move sooo...

Wash likes to hang out inbetween the bottom of a day bed and the roll-away that stores underneath it.


```

```


```

```
[flash=320,256][/flash]


[flash=320,256][/flash]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Berry-Boo squished herself in between Will & the board that keeps her out of the kitchen!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 20, 2008)

Awwwww Squishied Boo!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, Berry-Boo figured out that she can squish herself under the love-seat. She couldn't crawl like normal, so she just pulls herself along with her front feet... Silly Boo...

*insert Mission Impossible music here*




Ahh... Crap...




Why are you laughing and taking pictures? Help me!


----------



## maikochopstix (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Aww! It's fluffy squishiness!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is more of Berry-Boo under the couch. She got out of the hallway (where she's penned in for exercise) and it took me over ten minutes to retrieve her. :grumpy:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 7, 2008)

This is Monsters on Fluffy. I call it rabbit abuse.


----------



## BSAR (Dec 7, 2008)

*maikochopstix wrote: *


>


That is too cute!

I am sure I will have some pics to put on here soon once I have baby bunners!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

I have MANY squished bunny pics!! 

























And many more too!


----------

